# Invoice Layout help needed !!



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just a quick question, I did a search on invoice's ( with no luck )and I am wondering when you invoice your customer at the end of the month which is what I plan on doing ( says so in my contract ), I need help with this.

Do I say I plowed on 12-15-03 at 4:00 AM, 3" snow $ Price

or should I put the time I started with amount of snow etc.

If anybody can let me know how they bill ( I don't need to know your pricing ) just how to lay it out I guess.

What works best with customers, both copmmercial ( i priced by push ) and residential ( i priced by driveway length )

Thanks alot, and as always I appreciate the time everyone spends helping us neeeeewby's out.:waving:


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Eyesell, I have a mix of seasonal contracts and per-push clients, mostly residential. Seasonals are paid in advance, so that doesn't apply here. On my per-push clients, I list the date and time of plowing, and the price. I use Quickbooks for my business, it really has made my life much easier. You just plug in the info, and it will calculate sales tax, and then just print it out.
I mainly plow for my landscape clients, so I can't help you much with the commercial end of your question. Good luck to you, Mike


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I put down the date and amount due on my per push accts. and my hourly accts. Never get any questions. I'm using the Blizzard Buster this year. Good luck!:waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Whats the Blizzard Buster ???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Blizzard Buster is a snow removal account manager software system. Located at the top of every page of plowsite.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks for the help, will check it out ......sorry


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi eyesell:waving: 

I see that you have a boss plow. How do you like it?:bluebounc


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't wait to use it, my 3 buddies who have them can't say enough, so I went with the best


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

You never know the best until you plow with the BOSS


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I would include the date and then what you did. For example, "11-24-03 Plow parking lot $100.00" If you had two plowings that day you might differentiate am/pm. My thought is that you might want to avoid putting the time on your invoices. I just think sometimes too much information may not be to your benefit. Although you're trying to be conscientious, adding time may give the customer the wrong feeling about your service unnecissarily.

For instance, if you plow a property a 3 am and again at 9 am because snow fell after you plowed in the early morning, you invoice for two visits, then you might be getting the call asking why you didn't come at 6 am so the customer had to only be plowed once. We all know that we can't be at every property right at 5:30 am, and generally the customer knows this too. Even if you don't get the call, the customer may still be thinking about it. 

If you do put time down on your invoice, choose either the time started or time completed, but I would not give both.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Lawn Lad, thanks for the info, I do agree the more I think about this. In my contract I have a line that says " there is no set time for plowing once snow fall has started or stopped " so I was kinda leary about saying when I actually got there. Most of my commercial accounts don't have to be plowed first thing in the morning, got some real estate lots, funeral homes, etc. 

I appreciate the info though, thanks again


----------

